# Marine Radio ??



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a brand new Cobra marine radio and a Shakesphere 8 ft antenna also new. When i try to call for some of the OGF guys or answer a radio check, i get no responses. I can hear people talking quite clearly. When i key the mike all noise goes away so i believe i am sending some type of signal but don't know where 

Any help appreciated.

Ron


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

is it on low power (5 watt) ? best results are w/ hi power 25 watt. did you soilder your antenna lead?


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> is it on low power (5 watt) ? best results are w/ hi power 25 watt. did you soilder your antenna lead?


yes it is on high power, but no i did not soilder the antenna lead


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Your antenna could be broken inside, a bad connection etc. I would try soldering the connection or buy a solder-less connector and see if that help. If it still doesn't work, hook it up to a SWR meter and see what you wattage your radio is putting out.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Toxic said:


> Your antenna could be broken inside, a bad connection etc. I would try soldering the connection or buy a solder-less connector and see if that help. If it still doesn't work, hook it up to a SWR meter and see what you wattage your radio is putting out.


thanks, i will definitely look into the connection and get a hold of a SWR meter


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

hey ron, they are easy to soilder. heres an instruction download...http://shakespeare-marine.com/pdf/pl-259-8x.pdf


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

thanks freyedknot


----------

